# The new OB hive. Part 2.



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

The entrance is flex tubing clamped to a piece of 3/4" PVC and then friction fitted into a coupler which is silicon glued into the hive body. It works pretty well. 










When pulled apart, I stick the capped PVC piece into the hive and the cork in the flex tubing. 










Grooves hold the panels in place.











And my favorite part. After a couple of hours the bees spread out over the frames instead of crowding at the top as you see here. The honey combs at the top were kinda thick and pressed into the glass.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

you have many hours of enjoyment to come!

Dave


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow, thats nice. When you said the glass was 1 3/4", is that from "inside edge" to "inside edge"??? I might copy your design.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

A great job Troutsq. I got so many/much information from your photos! If I can make an OBH. like yours I would like to have CLEAR PLASTIC or something else for the entrance/passageway though.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

>When you said the glass was 1 3/4", is that from "inside edge" to "inside edge

Correct. 

Also, the design is basically the same one posted here on BeeSource except that I adusted for deep frames and compensated for the glass-to-glass clearance.

I would have liked clear plastic for the entrance tubing but couldn't find the right size diameter and flexibility I was looking for. Anyway, it's only about 10 inches of travel for the bees. I can see through it from the end if I need to check for clogging. 

When I get home tonight I have to make sure I didn't grab any queens inadvertantly even though I tried my best to make sure. When I pulled the frames, the bees were in no mood for me ripping apart the broodnest. I had to move quick.


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the response. I remember last summer some talk about the distance between the glass. If it isn't just right, I understand they'll attach wax to it and you cant see in...Heck of a nice Observation Hive. Now, will I look silly when I go to capture a swarm and show up with an observation hive??? I usually take nucs, but I think it would be much easier to hive'em right into the OH...


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Why didn't you put it in the living room?

Mine is in the living room right above the computer monitor.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Wife.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

A concise answer if ever we have had one on beesource!


----------

